# A Vegan's Plight



## GaryHibbert (Aug 2, 2018)

Miss Linda found this on Facebood:

www.facebook.com/DCStatesman/videos/698545290341014/

Gary


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh my, that *is *good. 

"Plants feel pain" would be a great way to mess with the Vegan crowd. It is my observation that many of the people that go in that direction voluntarily (i.e., not doctor's orders) will believe pretty much anything. All you have to do is plant the suggestion and then every bite will forever more be tinged with guilt. Heh, heh ...


----------



## oddegan (Aug 2, 2018)

Face + palm = me after that.


----------

